
Show HN: I trained my MLP (link in the comments) to detect me in front of the PC - atum47
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcWJdgruG74
======
atum47
[https://github.com/victorqribeiro/mlp](https://github.com/victorqribeiro/mlp)

The code I wrote to create the tools needed to complete this experiment will
be soon on git, I just need to sleep for a few hours.

